

Multi Multi-Factor Authentication - benguild
http://blog.authy.com/multi-device

======
rickyc091
Thanks for posting this, I've tried to switch over to authy time after time,
but the one thing that has always held me back was that I couldn't have it on
two different devices. I usually put my auth on my iPhone / iPad, mainly
because I've run into the issue where a restore would wipe out my credentials
completely, so it's better to be safe than sorry.

------
fashionate
great news today. congrats!

